# ISO name of a German cheese ...



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

While visiting Dusseldorf this fall, we bought a bit of cheese that I could best describe as a blue-y brie ... or a brie-y blue! It looked much like brie with a powdery, white rind and had that soft texture rather than the crumble of a blue, but it was a mold/veined cheese so the taste was somewhere between the creaminess of the brie with the (sorry ... had to stop to wipe the drool from my chin) sharp tang of a nice blue.

But! I don't remember the name! Can anyone help?

(I asked at my local Carrefour but evidently caught the clerk on a PMS day. She cut me off at the pass and said "it's _one_ thing what you ate in Germany and _another _what we sell in Greece" ... which would have been understandable and completely valid ... if I hadn't been standing at the _imported_ cheese counter of a _French_ supermarket chain, looking at Italian parmesan, French brie, and English stilton! Jeesh!)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2007)

Cheese, Specialty Food, Gourmet Gift Baskets, Cheese Gifts: igourmet

Is the Cambolzola?I love that cheese because it has a more mild blue cheese taste.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

I do believe he's got it!

*THANK YOU! *That looks spot on, and the description seems to confirm it. Now it's just a matter of _locating _the stuff here!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2007)

That would be a she rather than a he.At least that was what I was last time I checked.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

Oooops! 

Well, that's from one transvestite* to another, then, JPM! I thought about it just after I pressed "post" since, lord knows, I've been mistaken several thousand times for a man myself (on this site, _not_ on the street, she hastens to add).

Sorry about that ... wish I knew what it was that gives people the wrong impression?!

(*just kidding ... no offense intended ...)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2007)

No worries happens all time here.Not on the street  No offence taken.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> That would be a she rather than a he.At least that was what I was last time I checked.


 

You have to keep checking???


----------



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You have to keep checking???



Andy, you'd be _amazed _what a job it can do on you to have people continuing to confuse you for the opposite sex!

Seriously? Lord knows I've looked at my writing and wondered "is there something inherently _butch_ about my writing style?!"


----------



## Shunka (Jan 10, 2007)

It's the screen-names, they can go either way. I've had similar on other sites with my screen-name too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andy M.*
_You have to keep checking???_

I dont know let me go check again.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 15, 2007)

Cambolzola - picked up a large piece in Margarita and washed it down with some "_Caribes_" by the side of the pool. 
Yummy stuff that, Ayrton!


----------

